# Short trips- No tips - pain in the ass



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

UberX driver here in the Baltimore area. I almost threw in the towel last night because of the short trips and rude passengers.

#1 I got a ping from 18 minutes away and let it go (I'm not going 18 minutes away for a pax) it then pings again, ignore it again. It pings a third time and I ignore again. I'm sure that messed up my acceptance rate.

#2 every trip was the minimum fare or close to it. Someone even brought in their dog and said "It's uber policy that you allow my pet because I have asthma." 

#3 I got pinged to A location and the person had about 6 suitcases and said "Thanks for coming, we're moving out!" I asked where they were going (thinking it was the airport) and they said "a good distance!" So I load up the suitcases, and then hit start trip and it says "4 minutes away" and I'm like WTF!! They then took both waters that I supply out the back and didn't tip. The fare was $5.60.

I don't know if I can do this any longer. I think I'm going to cancel any trip that isn't surging unless it's from a hotel/airport. There is no other way to make money.

/end rant


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Swordfish said:


> UberX driver here in the Baltimore area. I almost threw in the towel last night because of the short trips and rude passengers.
> 
> #1 I got a ping from 18 minutes away and let it go (I'm not going 18 minutes away for a pax) it then pings again, ignore it again. It pings a third time and I ignore again. I'm sure that messed up my acceptance rate.
> 
> ...


#1 --> I don't accept any request that is longer than 7min away. Period. Uber doesn't pay for dead miles.

#2 --> I would have told that person that I am not canceling their request based on their pet but because of their attitude & I do not feel comfortable giving them a ride which is in my right as an independent contractor.

#3 --> If they had 6 suitcases & only 4 of them could fit in my trunk & they were four pax, I would cancel & tell them to call UberXL or SUV. Not worth the damage to my new car.

Also pls pls pls STOP offering these entitled pax gum & mints. Your a taxi driver w/ a nicer car & attitude. That is good enough.

Side note

Due to the rate cuts here in Atlanta, for the past 3 months only drive during a *1.5x *surge or higher. Otherwise I drive @ a loss.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Swordfish said:


> UberX driver here in the Baltimore area. I almost threw in the towel last night because of the short trips and rude passengers.
> 
> #1 I got a ping from 18 minutes away and let it go (I'm not going 18 minutes away for a pax) it then pings again, ignore it again. It pings a third time and I ignore again. I'm sure that messed up my acceptance rate.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your day sucked, it's like that, crazy seems to come in streaks, I will have great days with 20 trips and then a sucky one in 5 trips and call it a day. Had three mean drunks in a row one night where normally I won't see more than one a month.
#1 Good for you, I won't go more than 10 or 11 minutes for a Select fare, 6 or 7 the rare times I drive X

2) Agree with other poster. Say "I feel threatened by your attitude, I fear for my safety" and get out of Dodge. What the heck does a dog have to do with asthma anyhow? Rip your inhaler out of your pocket when you are having an attack?

#3: It has been said many times that it's a sucker bet to accomodate passengers with water, mints and the like. They do not seem to appreciate it so I stopped long ago.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm with pascal. I only accept pings if they much less then 10 minutes. They'll be some though that might cry some sort of discrimination, be that race, gender, etc, but like mentioned above with the rate cuts, those "dead miles" kill the profits.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Funny how Uber has turned what would be "normal"people into opportunist. There's no way in hell a service dog us needed for asthma..lol! How stupid does that sound. The 3rd one blew you off by saying a good distance knowing you might have cancelled if knowing the true destination. How lame Uber has become for everyone...if rates were higher I doubt this type of behavior would exist.


----------



## Dks2k2 (Mar 13, 2015)

I had a ping come in the other day 2 times ina row that was 14 mins away. Let both time out. It came again and I accepted and it turned out to be my longest run yet to the airport. $38.00 tab for the rider and gave me a $20.00 tip. So you never know.........


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

You cant make a money on UberX platform unless you are driving stolen vehicle with stolen gas....or selling illegal drugs to Uber paxs...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dks2k2 said:


> I had a ping come in the other day 2 times ina row that was 14 mins away. Let both time out. It came again and I accepted and it turned out to be my longest run yet to the airport. $38.00 tab for the rider and gave me a $20.00 tip. So you never know.........


I agree, for any one trip, you never know. But think about it for a minute, it's gambling behavior, aka variable interval reinforcement. Every once in a while you get a big treat, go through the bad ones looking for another score. 
If you take a disciplined approach and look at the data, play the percentages, I think you will find that for every time driving over 10 minutes pays off, you will get 3 or 4 trips that do not. So you got $50 - expenses for how many hours and miles and factor in 4 losing trips. Does it pay? I don't think so.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Dks2k2 said:


> I had a ping come in the other day 2 times ina row that was 14 mins away. Let both time out. It came again and I accepted and it turned out to be my longest run yet to the airport. $38.00 tab for the rider and gave me a $20.00 tip. So you never know.........





Disgusted Driver said:


> I agree, for any one trip, you never know. But think about it for a minute, it's gambling behavior, aka variable interval reinforcement. Every once in a while you get a big treat, go through the bad ones looking for another score.
> If you take a disciplined approach and look at the data, play the percentages, I think you will find that for every time driving over 10 minutes pays off, you will get 3 or 4 trips that do not. So you got $50 - expenses for how many hours and miles and factor in 4 losing trips. Does it pay? I don't think so.


Disgusted Driver couldn't have said it better myself.

Is there a chance that the 15min ping could be a *$45 - 60* trip? Ofcourse there is. But the question becomes, "what is the probability that out of ten 15 min pick up requests, nine will be profitable?" That is the risk u take especially when u consider that the request can take u even further out of ur "hot spot" zone.

About 4 months ago I got a 15 min ping around 10pm on a Friday. Thinking it might a long trip heading towards downtown since the request came from the suburbs, I took it.

I kid u not; the trip ended up being a lady in her late 30's & a crying 2yr old that wanted to go less than 2 blocks out of the subdivision to a near by gas station & back 

Not only did I give her a 1-star as I felt that was an abuse of the system, but I made myself a promise to NEVER accept a ping more that 8mins away.

I ended up having to drive all the way back to downtown to in order to recuperate my loss


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Customers 15 minutes away should be told no cars are available and asked "would you like to pay extra to have a car travel to you?" I have no problems going far away as long as I get paid. Let me start the meter and I will drive 2 hours to pick up a pax.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

lol saying you have asthma (which i have) doesnt not mean you can claim your dog as a service animal. smh these people are sick , its like parking in a handi space and saying your foot fell asleep. if anything a dog can make asthma worse because they can make you have allergies.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Swordfish said:


> UberX driver here in the Baltimore area. I almost threw in the towel last night because of the short trips and rude passengers.
> 
> #1 I got a ping from 18 minutes away and let it go (I'm not going 18 minutes away for a pax) it then pings again, ignore it again. It pings a third time and I ignore again. I'm sure that messed up my acceptance rate.
> 
> ...


I am so with you on this. Once again, my payout this past week was much lower than I expected. I did the calculations and Uber took out about 32% off the top--commission plus the stupid trust and safety fees. So my gross fares were good, but the net payout stunk. Very disappointing being that I made basically twice as much just a few months ago.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

If a rider has a service dog I will accept it. And I will ask for paper's for proof. If a rider doesn't but is fun for the ride. I will still give them a good rating. Tip's are earned for providing good service.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Swordfish said:


> UberX driver here in the Baltimore area. I almost threw in the towel last night because of the short trips and rude passengers.
> 
> #1 I got a ping from 18 minutes away and let it go (I'm not going 18 minutes away for a pax) it then pings again, ignore it again. It pings a third time and I ignore again. I'm sure that messed up my acceptance rate.
> 
> ...


It's not their fault. You're screwing yourself by accepting trips at regular rates.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

UberDC said:


> It's not their fault. You're screwing yourself by accepting trips at regular rates.


Finally, some1 that understands business & differentiating btw profit & losses.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

UberDC said:


> It's not their fault. You're screwing yourself by accepting trips at regular rates.


I also understand the business side where if I don't "accept" enough pings I will be deactivated. So it's a loss loss situation. Especially when you are in a surge area and Uber sends you pings OUTSIDE the surge area.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Swordfish said:


> I also understand the business side where if I don't "accept" enough pings I will be deactivated. So it's a loss loss situation. Especially when you are in a surge area and Uber sends you pings OUTSIDE the surge area.


Like I've said before, screw their acceptance rate. Mine has been about 40% for months now. It's only a loss if you make it a loss.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

I wasn't aware that they aren't deactivating people due to low acceptance rate. But I'm really not surprised. I think that they are currently struggling for drivers. I am currently the only UberX driver who drives my area at the times I do. I do make pretty good fares because the rate is a lot higher than Baltimore.

But when that area is dead I have to resort to the $4 fares in Baltimore. Unless I can get to Fells Point or Federal Hill when the bars let out. Then I will get my rating killed but I no longer care about that as they give me no options to change my "low star" behaviors.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Regarding the dog - It's your car not Uber's. Last week I let a mid size dog in my car and it sat on the ladies lap. After I dropped off I noticed it wasn't on her lap. My car smelled like a wet dirty dog the rest of the night. I had a hell of a time getting all the dog hair out of my carpets & seats. No More Dogs in my Car!!!


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Swordfish said:


> I also understand the business side where if I don't "accept" enough pings I will be deactivated. So it's a loss loss situation. Especially when you are in a surge area and Uber sends you pings OUTSIDE the surge area.


I will rather earn *$0* or get deactivated than pick up ppl @ *$0.95*/mile in the name of making Uber happy. *$4 *fares aren't worth the depreciation of my car.

Let alone dealing w/ the condescending tone of entitled pax.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Short trips........

I was relieved the warmer weather is here so I'm not driving these people 3 blocks because "we're cold". Now that it's nicer out in $hitcago, the thugs are out too and I'm carting around these bar bunnies because they're scared to walk 3 blocks. Well, because of one way streets, her ride actually was about 6 blocks for..... $3.38. People abuse this service. She had her 2 gay boy friends with her too. They could have handled their own. I gave her 2*.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

I have learned to avoid ALL college campuses. They are full of entitled rude kids who want rides to go to their dorms. Unless it's surging x3 i will not put up with these terrible children and their drunken demeanor.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I only drive student when I'm driving the cab and not uber. This way if I get multiple pax, I can charge them more. Uber you can't do that.


----------



## bigbig (Apr 20, 2015)

These pax are so rude, no matter how u try to please them, ok pax 5 stars won't cost u nothing. Greedy pax.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Swordfish said:


> I have learned to avoid ALL college campuses. They are full of entitled rude kids who want rides to go to their dorms. Unless it's surging x3 i will not put up with these terrible children and their drunken demeanor.


Except for my XL pax, most college campus rides are short trips, especially those riding to fast food drive through like In-N-Out Burger where you it takes 20+ min to get through and at 18 cents/mi, the fare ends up $4.00, that's $2.40 for me minus gas. Avoid them!!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Short trips, college campuses and drive thrus are awful. I actually got deactived for a few days because I refused to go to White Castle at 3 am 6 cars deep.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sorry to hear your day sucked, it's like that, crazy seems to come in streaks, I will have great days with 20 trips and then a sucky one in 5 trips and call it a day. Had three mean drunks in a row one night where normally I won't see more than one a month.
> #1 Good for you, I won't go more than 10 or 11 minutes for a Select fare, 6 or 7 the rare times I drive X
> 
> 2) Agree with other poster. Say "I feel threatened by your attitude, I fear for my safety" and get out of Dodge. What the heck does a dog have to do with asthma anyhow? Rip your inhaler out of your pocket when you are having an attack?
> ...


Or you could have responded that you have allergy induced asthma and the allergy that sets it off the worst is dog dander. Sorry, I'm sure the next Uber Driver will take you. Have a great day.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> If a rider has a service dog I will accept it. And I will ask for paper's for proof. If a rider doesn't but is fun for the ride. I will still give them a good rating. Tip's are earned for providing good service.


You can't ask for "papers". You can ask if it's a service dog and what service it performs. That's it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Or you could have responded that you have allergy induced asthma and the allergy that sets it off the worst is dog dander. Sorry, I'm sure the next Uber Driver will take you. Have a great day.


Allergies are not a valid excuse as per the Supreme Court.

Jesus people! How many times do you have to hear it? This has GONE to the Supreme Court before. If you are caught refusing a service animal uber will deactivate you if only to cover their arse. Do you not GET this?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Allergies are not a valid excuse as per the Supreme Court.
> 
> Jesus people! How many times do you have to hear it? This has GONE to the Supreme Court before. If you are caught refusing a service animal uber will deactivate you if only to cover their arse. Do you not GET this?


Thank you! I don't know why people continue to fight this, once you take money for providing the service you are subject to certain laws. I've taken service dogs twice, both times I simply move the front passenger seat all the way up so there is plenty of room for the dog on the floor. In the unlikely event there is any damage caused by the dog (and frankly I worry about damage a lot more from 20 year old drunk frat boys and sorority girls) you just need to file a claim with Uber. The pax is responsible for any damage their animal might cause.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can't ask for "papers". You can ask if it's a service dog and what service it performs. That's it.


Actually, showing papers isn't a bad idea. There's always the possibility someone maybe faking being blind just so they can bring their dog along. Since I allow all dogs (excepts ones I think will bite me), it's not an issue.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't think I put my opinion here about most things so I will now:
Pets: Movinf forward if I approach and see someone with a pet I'm going to just drive past and cancel the ride. I already live on very slim margins.

Alcohol: I will allow alcohol to be consumed in my vehicle if it's in the back seat and they are "pregaming" and the trip is over $25. I let three people drink beers and they gave me a tip and made sure to take all their cans with them.

5 passengers: I will not take more people than seat belts for insurance reasons.

Small children: I will not accept small children without car seats.

Some people may not know this but I work the shift from 10pm-4am. 98% of the people I pick up are going to the club/bar or leaving bar/club. The only thing that has been very profitable for me is getting "donations" for mini shots of alcohol that I buy for $1 at the liquor store.
I sell probably around 5 of these a night for $5 each. 

Due to the Baltimore Riots that are happening my calls have been so crap. No one is enjoying the night life. It's very hard but I have been supplementing with suburb trips.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Swordfish said:


> I don't think I put my opinion here about most things so I will now:
> Pets: Movinf forward if I approach and see someone with a pet I'm going to just drive past and cancel the ride. I already live on very slim margins.
> 
> Alcohol: I will allow alcohol to be consumed in my vehicle if it's in the back seat and they are "pregaming" and the trip is over $25. I let three people drink beers and they gave me a tip and made sure to take all their cans with them.
> ...


Dude, you are living on the edge. You get stopped by the cops and you are going to have an open container nightmare, never mind illegally selling alcohol. I understand "bending" the law a little bit to make money but you are taking great risks for peanuts.


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

So maybe someone with more legal experience then myself can chime in. 
But the way I interpreted the law is that the ticket for an open container is given to the individual who is actually consuming the beverage and not the person driving. 
Also, to even bend that same law in MD it says if the vehicle is for hire (taxi, limo, etc) then alcohol consumption is allowed. I understand my vehicle is not a taxi, but it is for hire in a sense and this could be litigated in court.

Again, I am not selling alcohol to anyone. I accept donations to individuals whom are 21 and older in exchange they are awarded a fine sealed alcoholic beverage.

We all are bending the rules. Think of how Uber doesn't tell us that we are not covered when we are cruising with the app open. Or that most private insurers don't accept ridesharing.

I appreciate your concern, and I understand the risks involved. It's just something that as an adult I've chosen to do.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Swordfish said:


> So maybe someone with more legal experience then myself can chime in.
> But the way I interpreted the law is that the ticket for an open container is given to the individual who is actually consuming the beverage and not the person driving.
> Also, to even bend that same law in MD it says if the vehicle is for hire (taxi, limo, etc) then alcohol consumption is allowed. I understand my vehicle is not a taxi, but it is for hire in a sense and this could be litigated in court.
> 
> ...


I don't know the law in MD, might be different. Here in NC, if there is an open container in the car, everyone gets a ticket and court appearance. You might be able to hire an attorney and get off, depends on how hard you fight, but the driver of the vehicle is going to have an expensive problem because the courts attitude is that you should know what's going on in your car and are responsible for it. As a side note, the same does not apply to drugs found in the car. As an Uber driver, you might get arrested and it will cost you money, but you should be able to easily show that there is reasonable doubt as to who's drugs they were.

There are exceptions for vehicle for hire but that's a contradiction. Do you have commercial plates? If you don't then you just admitted to breaking the law while trying to exercise that defense.

Not selling, good luck. One of your passengers blurts out that they got the drink from you and the donation thing isn't going to work. "donations" don't work for hookers, won't work here either.

With all that said, I'm not an attorney so I may be full of $$#% and none of these issues are what I would call an absolute. I draw hard lines as far as morality is concerned when it comes to children and animals, murder or assault, robbery, ... What you are doing, I agree, it's up to you as an adult to determine your comfort level with the risks you take. I would not dare sit in judgement because I have made many of these choices myself along the way. I will however predict that your career with Uber might be short lived. One complaint by an uptight pax might be enough to get you deactivated.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Those mini shot bottles are illegal and not sold in Chicago, other than in hotels. Explain to a cop here where you got them here if pulled over. How many empties are under your seats because we know Uber riders are the epitome of class?

Dogs? I love dogs. My last one 18 years of age passed away last year. Recent call ahead that a guy had a small dog and will hold him in his arms. No problem. It was some long hair breed that left hair ALL OVER by back seat even though he held it. No more dogs in my car.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Short trips, college campuses and drive thrus are awful. I actually got deactived for a few days because I refused to go to White Castle at 3 am 6 cars deep.


You received a notice that said because you refused the stop you are deactivated? Or was it your rating?
I have heard of drivers ending trips for each stop so they keep getting the $4 minimum.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You received a notice that said because you refused the stop you are deactivated? Or was it your rating?
> I have heard of drivers ending trips for each stop so they keep getting the $4 minimum.


Yeah, I find.this hard to believe. I've declined waits at drive-thrus, post offices, grocery stores, etc all the time.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

My truck looks depressed after doing uBer for 3 months... I'm becoming more selective since her main job is to transport my family, not UberX. Those short rides are worthless! What the hell happens when gas prices start going back up? Oh, I know, Uber will chop prices again...


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I agree, for any one trip, you never know. But think about it for a minute, it's gambling behavior, aka variable interval reinforcement. Every once in a while you get a big treat, go through the bad ones looking for another score.
> If you take a disciplined approach and look at the data, play the percentages, I think you will find that for every time driving over 10 minutes pays off, you will get 3 or 4 trips that do not. So you got $50 - expenses for how many hours and miles and factor in 4 losing trips. Does it pay? I don't think so.


Yes, my calculations are that 80% of those types of trips are losing propositions. It is not worth it even when you do get the occasional $40-50 trip with tip.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You received a notice that said because you refused the stop you are deactivated? Or was it your rating?
> I have heard of drivers ending trips for each stop so they keep getting the $4 minimum.





Oh My said:


> Yeah, I find.this hard to believe. I've declined waits at drive-thrus, post offices, grocery stores, etc all the time.


You better believe it. The girl I had was the second worst uber trips I've ever had, she got nasty with me because I didn't want to stop. I told her I was not waiting for that many cars and it was my last trip of the night. Her gay friend was obnoxious as hell too. I believe her words were "you're my uber and you need to do as I say." I did pull in and parked, told them then could go in and get something and order another ride, she was so pissed; "just take us home!" which was a block away, they could walk back to white castle.
So I went to login a few days later and got the account has not been activated message. I assumed queen ***** complained to Uber. So I emailed and no answer. Day goes by and my phone rings and its some guy from Uber in Atlanta. I explain what happened on that trip and he was actually really nice and understanding. Reactivated me right then.
I.m a 4.75 which I don't consider too bad working late nights and surges


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Anthony Rivera said:


> My truck looks depressed after doing uBer for 3 months... I'm becoming more selective since her main job is to transport my family, not UberX. Those short rides are worthless! What the hell happens when gas prices start going back up? Oh, I know, Uber will chop prices again...


There's nothing like driving your toddler around in a car that smells like a frat party.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> You better believe it. The girl I had was the second worst uber trips I've ever had, she got nasty with me because I didn't want to stop. I told her I was not waiting for that many cars and it was my last trip of the night. Her gay friend was obnoxious as hell too. I believe her words were "you're my uber and you need to do as I say." I did pull in and parked, told them then could go in and get something and order another ride, she was so pissed; "just take us home!" which was a block away, they could walk back to white castle.
> So I went to login a few days later and got the account has not been activated message. I assumed queen ***** complained to Uber. So I emailed and no answer. Day goes by and my phone rings and its some guy from Uber in Atlanta. I explain what happened on that trip and he was actually really nice and understanding. Reactivated me right then.
> I.m a 4.75 which I don't consider too bad working late nights and surges


That's odd. I dropped a lil nasty ***** and her floozie crew at a bus stop and didn't get deactivated. She said her boyfriend works for "management" at Uber. I told her to have him give me a call, and her dad too. (And BTW, I'm gay and alot of the flamboyant gay riders can be the worst. Don't put up with their shit).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree. High maintenance gay boys are ... high maintenance. But Ill take a high maintenance gay boy over a ****in ****** who thinks he owns you because of his title/status/bank account.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Most of the gay guys I've driven have been really cool. It's the super drunk ones who ask do you have a girlfriend? Even been with a guy ? Shut up. The one that was up front with me literally was not sitting forward, he was sitting facing me trying to flirt. He touched me a couple of times and told him to stop. I love vagina, I promise. It would take a check with an awful lot of zeros to get to this playboy.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

What is the exact amount a driver clears on a $5 trip? They take the SRF off the top correct? then 20%?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> What is the exact amount a driver clears on a $5 trip? They take the SRF off the top correct? then 20%?


You are correct!!!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Most of the gay guys I've driven have been really cool. It's the super drunk ones who ask do you have a girlfriend? Even been with a guy ? Shut up. The one that was up front with me literally was not sitting forward, he was sitting facing me trying to flirt. He touched me a couple of times and told him to stop. I love vagina, I promise. It would take a check with an awful lot of zeros to get to this playboy.


Touch me and you'll be thrown out the window. It's their mouths that are the problem.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my! Oh me! Oh me Oh my!!!!!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> There's nothing like driving your toddler around in a car that smells like a frat party.


Luckily, It never got to that point... if there were real money in this scheme including tips, I would have definitely invested in a party wagon with barf bags...


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> What is the exact amount a driver clears on a $5 trip? They take the SRF off the top correct? then 20%?


Around $3.20... Makes you feel like you're working in an Indonesian sweat factory....


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 20, 2015)

So I was at BWI airport and it was 3am in the cell phone lot and I was the only one. I kept getting pinged 17 minutes away. They pinged me 12 times. 12 TIMES. I'm sure my acceptance rate will be shit.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Swordfish said:


> So I was at BWI airport and it was 3am in the cell phone lot and I was the only one. I kept getting pinged 17 minutes away. They pinged me 12 times. 12 TIMES. I'm sure my acceptance rate will be shit.


Go offline for a few minutes after declining, lol. Don't let it go 12 times.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Swordfish said:


> So I was at BWI airport and it was 3am in the cell phone lot and I was the only one. I kept getting pinged 17 minutes away. They pinged me 12 times. 12 TIMES. I'm sure my acceptance rate will be shit.


The advantage to doing both Lyft & Uber is that you can let this type ride request hang while you wait for the other to ping. Eventually they'll cancel and your cancellation won't take a hit.


----------



## Wamba1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Disgusted Driver couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> Is there a chance that the 15min ping could be a *$45 - 60* trip? Ofcourse there is. But the question becomes, "what is the probability that out of ten 15 min pick up requests, nine will be profitable?" That is the risk u take especially when u consider that the request can take u even further out of ur "hot spot" zone.
> 
> ...


Charlotte's rates are $0.75 a mile/0.06 per minute. If I drive 60 miles in 60 minutes, the fare is $2base/$45mileage/$3.60 time = $50.6 . Subtract 20% and I get $40.48. Can't make $60 without a surge


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wamba1 said:


> Charlotte's rates are $0.75 a mile/0.06 per minute. If I drive 60 miles in 60 minutes, the fare is $2base/$45mileage/$3.60 time = $50.6 . Subtract 20% and I get $40.48. Can't make $60 without a surge


Slight correction, your minutes are .16 not .06 but you premise is correct. The Uber answer would be to go 90 mph on the highway so that you can finish the trip faster and earn more money!!!! Uber on!!!!!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Wamba1 said:


> Charlotte's rates are $0.75 a mile/0.06 per minute. If I drive 60 miles in 60 minutes, the fare is $2base/$45mileage/$3.60 time = $50.6 . Subtract 20% and I get $40.48. Can't make $60 without a surge


Try covering 3.92 miles in $hitcago over the course of 40 minutes at .20 cents/ minute and .90 cents/mile.

This Uber thingy days are numbered (in more ways than one). I hope 300 Carpenter St. "management" enjoyed their $2.09 ride around the block for their $7.99 cup of LaColombe coffee while hoping to land a job there through "networking" and calling their chauffeur "dickish" for picking their lazy asses up in 2 feet of snow. Can't get any salt on those Uggs or CFM pumps!

These kids of today living on the edge with quick $ and Daddy's 3rd mortgage have ALOT to learn. He got 3* but hasn't been "deactivated" (but will be when Uber goes under and he's in Daddies basement with an MBA.......again).


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Anthony Rivera said:


> Around $3.20... Makes you feel like you're working in an Indonesian sweat factory....


I'm sure Uber CSRs "working from home" in their bathrobe eating Doritos make a mint while working the sex call line at the same time.

Diversify your job skills!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> #1 --> I don't accept any request that is longer than 7min away. Period. Uber doesn't pay for dead miles.
> 
> #2 --> I would have told that person that I am not canceling their request based on their pet but because of their attitude & I do not feel comfortable giving them a ride which is in my right as an independent contractor.
> 
> ...


Why man, do 3x only and higher...


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Why man, do 3x only and higher...


There rarely ever is a 3x surge over here in downtown Atlanta on UberX so I would barely be able to drive. Even @ *1.5x* I have noticed for the past few weeks there are fewer & fewer surges even @ late night on the weekends.

I see myself quitting Uber in the coming weeks as I can't make ends meet w/ Uber anymore...


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

As soon as I pull up and see pax with luggage, I hit start trip and get out of the car and start loading it in. If my car was to get hit from behind with pax's luggage in the boot, then I would personally be accountable for the damage to their luggage. 

Ditto when I get to the airport or where ever, I don't end the trip until both the pax and luggage are out of my vehicle.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> There rarely ever is a 3x surge over here in downtown Atlanta on UberX so I would barely be able to drive. Even @ *1.5x* I have noticed for the past few weeks there are fewer & fewer surges even @ late night on the weekends.
> 
> I see myself quitting Uber in the coming weeks as I can't make ends meet w/ Uber anymore...


Get a regular job and do uber part time. If you work Monday mornings, it is always surging then. Just get up at 5 am and work 10th street and you are good to go for 3x or higher.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Get a regular job and do uber part time. If you work Monday mornings, it is always surging then. Just get up at 5 am and work 10th street and you are good to go for 3x or higher.


I go to school full time so a regular job that is part-time & as flexible as Uber is hard to come by. But yea, most of my trips these days are btw 4-7am on the weekdays if the is a *1.5x *surge or higher.


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON (May 11, 2015)

I have to agree with Pascal O. I started driving in January 2015 and from day one, I have not provided any free items, to the PAXs. The reason is that it is cost prohibited. I don't make enough money with UBER X to provide free water and gum or candy to my PAXs.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Swordfish said:


> #2 every trip was the minimum fare or close to it. Someone even brought in their dog and said "It's uber policy that you allow my pet because I have asthma."


Tell her sorry, that YOU have allergies and asthma too. Allergic to cats and dogs. It's the one way you can avoid service animals if you don't want them in your car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kalo said:


> Tell her sorry, that YOU have allergies and asthma too. Allergic to cats and dogs. It's the one way you can avoid service animals if you don't want them in your car.


OMG do I have to keep repeating this? The Supreme Court has already ruled that allergies are NOT a reason to disallow service animals in a taxi. This has been covered in numerous threads.

http://nagdu.org/taxis.html


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> OMG do I have to keep repeating this? The Supreme Court has already ruled that allergies are NOT a reason to disallow service animals in a taxi. This has been covered in numerous threads.
> 
> http://nagdu.org/taxis.html


I'm cool with service animals, but since when do yoy need a service animal for asthma? That sounds like someone abusing the system to me (reminds me of kids that think its funny to use an elders handicap parking pass).


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I'm cool with service animals, but since when do yoy need a service animal for asthma? That sounds like someone abusing the system to me (reminds me of kids that think its funny to use an elders handicap parking pass).


Yes, true, allergies are not an excuse so if you do have allergies than:

If you're dog dander induced "allergies" got bad enough " as soon as" the service dog (or alleged service dog) gets in the car you may try this. Go through regular routine and then say that you have allergies to dogs but you are more than happy to give it a try. Before hitting "Start", sneeze a few times, wipe your eyes, then say you need to get your allergy pills from the trunk. Hang around the trunk a bit sneezing and also rubbing your eyes quite a bit. Get back into the car and ask if the Rider can give you a few more minutes while you sneeze a few more times and rub your now watery eyes. If more time is required, say you need some air but should be fine in a few minutes. Take a sip of water and sneeze at the same time spraying water on sidewalk or road. If PAX still in car, then try sneezing on them a few times and apologizing (as you are sneezing) and saying you are okay.

But for me, I would just grab my large beach towel doggie blanket and enjoy having a well minded service dog for the trip. I've driven two service dogs and one therapy dog and all three were great. Actually a better trip with the dogs than 50% of the humans I've transported.

Cr*p...the question...service dog could be trained to alert for a localized allergy inducer, differentiate between types and severity of coughs, or to get help either actually bringing human help and/or get an inhaler. And like service dogs for those with PSTDs, help calm the handler. Other than this, I gotta nothing.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Cr*p...the question...service dog could be trained to alert for a localized allergy inducer, differentiate between types and severity of coughs, or to get help either actually bringing human help and/or get an inhaler. And like service dogs for those with PSTDs, help calm the handler. Other than this, I gotta nothing.


Wow, didn't know they got that deep with service dogs. I knew of therapy dogs for PTSD but that was the only other I knew besides a seeing-eye dog. Guess I need to learn my service animals.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Wow, didn't know they got that deep with service dogs. I knew of therapy dogs for PTSD but that was the only other I knew besides a seeing-eye dog. Guess I need to learn my service animals.


There is a high school place kicker on a team in Southern California with Type 1 Diabetes. He has a service dog that goes everywhere with him. Service dog can sense when he may need Insulin injection.

I know that dogs in TNC vehicles may be a pain in the arse. But service dogs are in the "Good Doggie" category in my book. People lying about their "Service Dogs" are in the "Bad Human" category though.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> There is a high school place kicker on a team in Southern California with Type 1 Diabetes. He has a service dog that goes everywhere with him. Service dog can sense when he may need Insulin injection.
> 
> I know that dogs in TNC vehicles may be a pain in the arse. But service dogs are in the "Good Doggie" category in my book. People lying about their "Service Dogs" are in the "Bad Human" category though.


I thought the law stated when a service dog is in use the dog itself must wear a covering identifying it as a service dog? Am I wrong? In this case no one would be able to fake it.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I thought the law stated when a service dog is in use the dog itself must wear a covering identifying it as a service dog? Am I wrong? In this case no one would be able to fake it.


You're right.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LOL at provides water. I wonder if swordfish still gives out free shit on UberX. Only water is for me. I should carry a few extras for those way too drunk on a surge but my thought and my doing have been two different things.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> OMG do I have to keep repeating this? The Supreme Court has already ruled that allergies are NOT a reason to disallow service animals in a taxi. This has been covered in numerous threads.
> 
> http://nagdu.org/taxis.html


OMG! haha I don't see that the "Supreme Court" has ruled on "allergies not being a reason to disallow service animals"... Could you please be more clear on this supreme court decision? Thank you.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

#1 - Accept the distant ping and drive in the opposite direction until they cancel.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> Regarding the dog - It's your car not Uber's. Last week I let a mid size dog in my car and it sat on the ladies lap. After I dropped off I noticed it wasn't on her lap. My car smelled like a wet dirty dog the rest of the night. I had a hell of a time getting all the dog hair out of my carpets & seats. No More Dogs in my Car!!!


Mine either and I love dogs. The first pax with a dog called to ASK first and laid a blanket on the seat. It's all been downhill with dogs (and pax) since.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

And yesterday, after doing ride share for over 1.5 years, there was a first. 

I pick them up at a fancy restaurant in a fancy area. 3 jump in the back dressed very fancy. Heavy Russian or Eastern European accent guy asks me to move my drivers seat up, which I did. That wasn't enough. He *****es "Look how much room you have!". Keep in mind I'm 6'1" and already have my drivers seat moved up more than I should have to for this gig. The passenger seat is about 1/3 forward as well. 

I told them the ride was cancelled and he can order a stretch limo for 90 CENTS/mile. He says "Are you serious?!". Yes, OUT. One says "We'll just call a cab". I told them that was a good choice and a Prius at twice the price would be a better fit for them. 

Again, this was a first.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> And yesterday, after doing ride share for over 1.5 years, there was a first.
> 
> I pick them up at a fancy restaurant in a fancy area. 3 jump in the back dressed very fancy. Heavy Russian or Eastern European accent guy asks me to move my drivers seat up, which I did. That wasn't enough. He *****es "Look how much room you have!". Keep in mind I'm 6'1" and already have my drivers seat moved up more than I should have to for this gig. The passenger seat is about 1/3 forward as well.
> 
> ...


I hear too many stories from drivers who take that kinda crap from pax and wish they'd handled it differently. Glad to hear you did what you had to. Also, for safety purposes, it's important to have the same driving position you're used to.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Swordfish said:


> UberX driver here in the Baltimore area. I almost threw in the towel last night because of the short trips and rude passengers.
> 
> #1 I got a ping from 18 minutes away and let it go (I'm not going 18 minutes away for a pax) it then pings again, ignore it again. It pings a third time and I ignore again. I'm sure that messed up my acceptance rate.
> 
> ...


on #1, I would have gone offline a few minutes, to allow the rider get a car closer. A drag, but it's the only way to deal with that, or accept and cancel.

#2, I dont think you have to accept any pet, I believe it has to be a "guide dog" adorned with the attire so marking them. Thing is, anyone can buy the stuff to make their dog a guide dog, and there are cert mills where anyone can have their dog "trained" in a couple weeks ( but its not the real deal, it's really a scam , but it goes on. Real training I think lasts a long time, and those dogs are expensive and there is a waiting list? )., but the clincher is that you are not allowed to turn them away (if they are wearing guide dog attire ) , or ask for official certification ( because there is no such thing ). The only way to challenge the dog's status would be to sue the rider, and challenge the dog's status in court ( they would see if the dog can respond to commands, behave like a real guide dog would be have ),and who is going to go through all that trouble for what, a reimbursement of a five dollar fare ? I dont' fight these, I just take them, and ask the owner to make sure the animal stays on the carpet.

#3, you roll with the punches, it's always been that way in the cab/Uber biz.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> You better believe it. The girl I had was the second worst uber trips I've ever had, she got nasty with me because I didn't want to stop. I told her I was not waiting for that many cars and it was my last trip of the night. Her gay friend was obnoxious as hell too. I believe her words were "you're my uber and you need to do as I say." I did pull in and parked, told them then could go in and get something and order another ride, she was so pissed; "just take us home!" which was a block away, they could walk back to white castle.
> So I went to login a few days later and got the account has not been activated message. I assumed queen ***** complained to Uber. So I emailed and no answer. Day goes by and my phone rings and its some guy from Uber in Atlanta. I explain what happened on that trip and he was actually really nice and understanding. Reactivated me right then.
> I.m a 4.75 which I don't consider too bad working late nights and surges


Yeah, your account got deativated, but you haven't made it clear it was because you refused to go through a drive-through. She could have made up lies about the trip. Why would they reactivate you merely for saying what happened if we "have" to go through drive-ins. We are independent contractors and no mention of multiple stops, errands and drive-throughs exist.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Tell me about it Bro! I'm not sure how the rates work were you are but here in Denver I get $2.40 for a minimum trip. And did the same thing picked someone up that was really close to getting canceled. Then the lady comes out and said one min she needed to get a dolly for luggage. I was like ok no problem "I was thinking air port run" but F no the lady gets in I go to pull up the address and wham not even .01 miles. It's Fing a crossed the street at another hotel because that one was full and she stayed as long as she could. I was thinking of just ending the trip just a minute ago what a fool..... Uber On **** Uber On


----------



## CBrian84 (Jun 10, 2015)

Limpice said:


> Tell me about it Bro! I'm not sure how the rates work were you are but here in Denver I get $2.40 for a minimum trip. And did the same thing picked someone up that was really close to getting canceled. Then the lady comes out and said one min she needed to get a dolly for luggage. I was like ok no problem "I was thinking air port run" but F no the lady gets in I go to pull up the address and wham not even .01 miles. It's Fing a crossed the street at another hotel because that one was full and she stayed as long as she could. I was thinking of just ending the trip just a minute ago what a fool..... Uber On **** Uber On


Can't stand those trips where they ask you to wait 5 mins for them to get to your car and ask you to drive 2 blocks. Go Eff yourself lady!


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

CBrian84 said:


> Can't stand those trips where they ask you to wait 5 mins for them to get to your car and ask you to drive 2 blocks. Go Eff yourself lady!


yeah the funny thing is if I would have canceled on her then I would have made more money then what I did giving her a ride. "Whatz up whit that Bull".

Give Ride = $2.40
Cancel Ride = $4.00


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

CBrian84 said:


> Can't stand those trips where they ask you to wait 5 mins for them to get to your car and ask you to drive 2 blocks. Go Eff yourself lady!


 we need to come up with some code in the rating system to weed out these min fare Pax that are not ready right away.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Switch the title of the thread to "short nips, big hips and a mighty fine ass".... Much better subject.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

When I realize it's a short trip, I fly. Done in one minute and they get a 1 star for being lazy.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> When I realize it's a short trip, I fly. Done in one minute and they get a 1 star for being lazy.


lol that's what I been doing


----------

